

Show HN: Create Your Own Obama Hope Poster - dfield
http://figma.io/imwithobama/#welcome

======
selectout
Absolutely amazing foreground/background selector.

As for the app itself, I'd love it if in the photo selection page it allowed
for uploading the photo (I was expecting it to show profile pics but didn't,
so I uploaded a photo instead).

~~~
dfield
Glad you like it!!!

You can drag and drop a picture on any page, but that's not stated explicitly
anywhere yet.

------
10char
The process of picking out background/foreground is fantastic. Easier than
with Photoshop, even.

------
dpatil
Really slick tech and a great way to share a meme.

------
kajecounterhack
Wow this is really elegant. Kudos!

------
tunghuyla
Good stuff!

